# WHAT is frill???



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Hey guys, I got this plant at petsmart in July. it was sold to me as "frill" but I cannot find "frill" in any books about aquatic plants. However, I have been able to find some things that look like it: Camboba, Hornwort, Giant ambulia, and Milfoil. here are pictures:






















Help is greatly appreciated.


~Saphira


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

I see this all the time too, it's kinda annoying since i can't find anything on it either :/ stupid petshops making up random ass plant names to sell cheap plants for more than they are worth T.T


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Might it be a hybrid then??....


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Kinda looks like very thin hornwort almost. Not sure it that is what it is though.


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

hornswort is what it is


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

To me it's always looked like cabomba, but they sell both cabomba and hornwort at petsmart so I can't imagine they'd put in the same plant twice and call it 2 different names.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

It looks more like cabomba than hornwort to me. How does the plant feel? My hornwort has some backbone as it were and feels like a pine branch or something evergreen whereas my cabomba feels soft and feather-like. Could you get some pictures at different angles, or even maybe out of the water?

Like I said, my cabomba lays flat and lifeless when out of the water while the hornwort maintains its shape.

Edit: as in the shape of the needles not going flat, the actual stalk part doesn't stand up on its own very much.


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

*Not a hybrid, it's a plant called milfoil.*

I've always liked the plant because it reminds me of dill/fennel sprigs.

There's different variations of the plant depending on where it's originally from.

It's a beautiful looking plant when it's healthy, but can create a mess when it starts to disintegrate when it doesn't approve of your water conditions. 

I've never had much success with this plant. My fish usually end up tearing it to shreds after a couple months. 

Snails usually make short work out of milfoil sprigs.




















http://www.brantlakemilfoil.org/index.php?include=what_is

http://www.ecy.wa.gov/programs/wq/plants/weeds/milfoil.html


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

:O nice ID  I thought it looked like a myrio! but the pics were blurry


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

I've always been fairly certain it's Camboba AKA Fanwort (someone here helped me ID it... I think it was aokashi). I love it.


----------



## shawnee (Jan 23, 2013)

its this new plant called........ PETSMART BULL ****!!!!!


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

shawnee said:


> its this new plant called........ PETSMART BULL ****!!!!!


xD

Hey they also have a new betta called twin tails that is COMPLETELY new and all the rage. Also this really shinny colored betta with short fins called Dragons. aka double tails and metallic PK's and they sell them for around $15....for poor quality fish...RIPOFF. I paid that for a good quality HMPK male from Thailand. He's only 3 months though but i'm growing him up nice. (code for he's a cow and eats everything i put in front of his face.)


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Kytkattin said:


> It looks more like cabomba than hornwort to me. How does the plant feel? My hornwort has some backbone as it were and feels like a pine branch or something evergreen whereas my cabomba feels soft and feather-like. Could you get some pictures at different angles, or even maybe out of the water?
> 
> Like I said, my cabomba lays flat and lifeless when out of the water while the hornwort maintains its shape.
> 
> Edit: as in the shape of the needles not going flat, the actual stalk part doesn't stand up on its own very much.



I suppose it's camboba then. It is pretty much limp and flat when out of water. also, it's really feathery, not hard. I'll try to get some pics soon


----------



## LicoLico (Jan 8, 2013)

Oh, I bought this plant from Petsmart too!

It's Myriophyllum simulans.


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

LicoLico said:


> Oh, I bought this plant from Petsmart too!
> 
> It's Myriophyllum simulans.


I just looked it up and its common name is "Myrio Filigree"
Interesting. I had been pretty sure that it was Camboba/Fanwort.


----------



## BulletToothBoris (Jan 8, 2013)

shawnee said:


> its this new plant called........ PETSMART BULL ****!!!!!


Yeah I bought one from Petsmart and it fell apart and made a mess after 2 weeks.


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

It does tend to explode, but if your lights are good enough it will grow faster than it dies at the opposite end. I just think it looks so nice if you keep it pruned.


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

If you look on Petsmart.com it looks like they use the same photo for frill as they do water wisteria lol


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Myrio loves quite strong lighting and plenty of nutrients. I had some native milfoil growing in aquasoil with very high lighting and it took over the entire tank. 

I found if you didn't prune it regularly, the bottom part would get leggy and lose its leaves because not enough light was getting through.


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

OrangeAugust said:


> It does tend to explode, but if your lights are good enough it will grow faster than it dies at the opposite end. I just think it looks so nice if you keep it pruned.




I've had mine since July of 2012.


----------

